# Tone boards



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone here make their own tone boards. I've been buying mine and I'm at a point where I would like to try and make my own. Any pointer,tips on equipment needed or how's the best way to get them done? Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance. Also if you are selling any equipment I would be interested


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 9, 2013)

Jarrod I make my own tone boards. You'll probably want to start with a public jig or flat jig that gives you the cork knotch and then you hand file it down the rest of the way. If you really want some in depth talks on tone boards head over to THO game calls forum and check the tutorial section.

Andrew


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it. What size madrel do u need to turn them and is very difficult


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 9, 2013)

I personally don't use a mandrel. I chuck up the wood in my four jaw, turn the tone board to size and length, flip it and turn my insert, then drill and finish.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

oh ok. dont have a chuck. i guess i need to invest in one. been turning for about a year and trying to take it to the next level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 9, 2013)

We'll good luck! And I don't know that you need a chuck, everybody does it differently. Check out the tho forum and you'll see a ton of ways to do it.


----------

